# Using adhesive with roofing felt



## Alder (15 Dec 2017)

Has anyone any experience of using an adhesive to glue down roofing felt to the plywood roof beneath? If so which adhesive?
Russell


----------



## Rorschach (15 Dec 2017)

Are you looking for a full seal or just something to help hold it in place?

When I re-roofed our little storage shed I needed to tack it in place to stop it sliding around, I just used spray carpet adhesive which I always have on hand anyway, worked a treat. I also put some clear silicone under the overlap joint before nailing it since the wind got under the old one and pushed water under the lap, it's almost a flat pitch.
Roof still looks brand new 3 years later and not a bit of water has got under it not has the felt bubbled up or lifted anywhere even after severe storms.


----------



## MikeG. (15 Dec 2017)

What's the situation here? Is this a new build? Flat roof?


----------



## Alder (15 Dec 2017)

I am building a small Potting shed with mono pitch roof. Experience with the garden shed next door to the proposed location suggests the i need to do something better that just nail and battens to hold the felt down. With that shed i eventually used box profile sheets over the new felt. I want this job to require less attention than the previous one.
I was thinking of using Wickes corrugated bitumen sheets over the felt.
Russell


----------



## graduate_owner (15 Dec 2017)

You can get an acrylic liquid which can be brushed on even when the felt is wet. Useful if you get a tear or split, and I THINK it acts as an adhesive too. Might be worth checking out. I think it was called Acrylux, but that's just one brand name.

K


----------



## MARK.B. (25 Dec 2017)

could you not just use the box profile or bitumen sheet and just forget about the felt ?


----------

